# Happy 236th Birthday USMC



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Happy Birthday United States Marine Corp and to all the Marines who have or are currently serving...Happy Birthday.


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

Good thing the Army was around to bail thier butts out, or they wouldn't have lasted so long!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Semper Fi!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Good thing the Army was around to bail thier butts out, or they wouldn't have lasted so long!

Hahaha, thats funny right there... MARINES, making things safe for the army for 236 years... OOORAAHHHH


----------

